# what would you do if you saw this !!



## yidnar




----------



## chikenwing

That would be shocking! great costume,except  for the hands.


----------



## chikenwing

Depends on what it does,it might get a mouth full of steel toe boot,or some # 4's high brass


----------



## hjmick

Shoot the fuck out of it with my assault rifle...


----------



## Two Thumbs

yidnar said:


>



check the expiration date on whatever I just ate.


----------



## westwall

Shoot it.  Then eat it so I can take its power!


----------



## chikenwing

two thumbs said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the expiration date on whatever i just ate.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## varelse

Fenrir? Who let you out?


----------



## yidnar

hjmick said:


> Shoot the fuck out of it with my assault rifle...


me too !! if i didn't have a heart attack !!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I would tell him  "Sit!  Stay!!!"  And when he did, I'd say "Good boy!!" and give him a treat.  Then I'd bring him upstairs and let him meet my dog, Greta.  I bet they'd really like each other. : )


----------



## Truthseeker420

Two Thumbs said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the expiration date on whatever I just ate.
Click to expand...


----------



## yidnar

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I would tell him  "Sit!  Stay!!!"  And when he did, I'd say "Good boy!!" and give him a treat.  Then I'd bring him upstairs and let him meet my dog, Greta.  I bet they'd really like each other. : )


 that is one mean looking dog !!


----------



## yidnar




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

yidnar said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would tell him  "Sit!  Stay!!!"  And when he did, I'd say "Good boy!!" and give him a treat.  Then I'd bring him upstairs and let him meet my dog, Greta.  I bet they'd really like each other. : )
> 
> 
> 
> that is one mean looking dog !!
Click to expand...


She's not, really, she's actually very sweet.  Although sometimes a little grouchy.  So I wouldn't be taken aback by a devil dog on my stairs.  I'd just take the alpha role and snap that demon dog into shape! : )


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

yidnar said:


>



Okay, now THAT'S scary!


----------



## yidnar

Kooshdakhaa said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would tell him  "Sit!  Stay!!!"  And when he did, I'd say "Good boy!!" and give him a treat.  Then I'd bring him upstairs and let him meet my dog, Greta.  I bet they'd really like each other. : )
> 
> 
> 
> that is one mean looking dog !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not, really, she's actually very sweet.  Although sometimes a little grouchy.  So I wouldn't be taken aback by a devil dog on my stairs.  I'd just take the alpha role and snap that demon dog into shape! : )
Click to expand...

awwwww,hers a good dog.


----------



## earlycuyler

yidnar said:


>



Shit twice and die.


----------



## laughinReaper

Shoot it and sell it to the local Chinese restaurant. The Chinese will eat anything.


----------



## koshergrl

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I would tell him "Sit! Stay!!!" And when he did, I'd say "Good boy!!" and give him a treat. Then I'd bring him upstairs and let him meet my dog, Greta. I bet they'd really like each other. : )


 
Lol..me too. I'd be like, "Oh you poor ugly thing! Well I love you anyway...have some sausage."


----------



## yidnar

or how about this scary shit !!


----------



## Katzndogz

Is it supposed to be a werewolf, or a hell hound?


----------



## Raincat

Nice doggie!


----------



## S.J.

Throw it a Democrat.


----------



## yidnar




----------



## emilynghiem

yidnar said:


>



I'd fire my dealer for spiking my crack


----------



## Colin

emilynghiem said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fire my dealer for spiking my crack
Click to expand...


That must be uncomfortable. How do you sit down with a spike in your crack?


----------



## George Costanza

yidnar said:


>



I don't know.  I can't see it.


----------



## Politico

I would ask my wife what's she's doing in the basement so late.


----------



## laughinReaper

yidnar said:


> or how about this scary shit !!



eye bleach please!


----------



## yidnar




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

yidnar said:


>



Yeah, that would even scare a hellhound!


----------

